# Programmieren eines 16-bit Microcontrollers



## chadha (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen 16-bit-Microcontroller (MSP430F423AIPM) und einen Micro-USB-Stecker, die zusammen mittels einem FTDI-Device (FT232BL/TR USB-TO-UART) verbunden sind. Jetzt möchte ich diesen uC programmieren und brauche dafür eine Programmierschnittstelle einzubauen, weiß aber leider nicht welche Programmierschnittstellen dafür geeignet sind.
Hättet ihr vielleicht einpaar Tipps? Das wäre sehr nett 

LG,
Chadha


----------

